# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  TAG Heuer Connected, smartwatch, TAG Heuer S.A., La Chaux-de-Fonds, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - TAG Heuer S.A.

tagheuer.com/en/watches/tag-heuer-connected

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the TAG Heuer Connected

Published on Nov 9, 2015




> The TAG Heuer Connected Watch, an alliance between the Swiss watchmaking and the Silicon Valley technologies Intel Inside and Android Wear, is a luxury watch that benefits from over 150 years of Swiss expertise, savoir-faire and heritage as cultivated by TAG Heuer, a watch manufacture based in La Chaux-de-Fonds, the cradle of Swiss watchmaking in the middle of Alpine pastures and mountains.

----------


## Airicist

TAG Heuer Connected Press Conference

Streamed live on Nov 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

One Journey with the TAG Heuer Connected

Published on Nov 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

$1,500 Smartwatch! TAG Heuer's "Connected": First Look

Published on Nov 9, 2015

"TAG Heuer's Connected smartwatch looks like an actual watch"

by Mona Lalwani
November 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Discover the TAG Heuer Connected

Uploaded on Feb 15, 2016




> The TAG Heuer Connected Watch, an alliance between the Swiss watchmaking and the Silicon Valley technologies Intel Inside and Android Wear, is a luxury watch that benefits from over 150 years of Swiss expertise, savoir-faire and heritage as cultivated by TAG Heuer, a watch manufacture based in La Chaux-de-Fonds, the cradle of Swiss watchmaking in the middle of Alpine pastures and mountains. 
> 
> Availability from November 9th in the United States and November 12th in Japan. The TAG Heuer Connected will follow shortly in other countries.

----------

